# Substigma!



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

Let's hear your views!!
Is there a stigma attached to putting your subwoofer right next to or behind the LP? What if that's where it measures the best?


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

I'm not sure it's stigma that prevents such an arrangement, but more like never being considered an option in the first place. Conventional wisdom seems to be put the sub(s) up front where the speakers are, yet it's not always the best choice. That becomes even more so when the subwoofer(s) are not powerful enough for the space, in which case nearfield is very appealing.


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

My sub is about 2m behind the listening position and off centre. 
I tried it at the front corners but it didn't sound as good. I think there was too much room gain from the corner since it is a down-firing sonotube style and at this location it also probably excited too many room nodes.


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

I have a buddy coming over tomorrow to help me with the subbeast and find the best location based upon where the MLP is at this time. Having it up front close to the left or right wall allows me to at least believe that I can localize some of the sound to that place. I think there is some bouncing of sound off the side wall which seems to become a speaker in and of itself. I will get this right before tomorrow is over.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Lumen said:


> Let's hear your views!!
> Is there a stigma attached to putting your subwoofer right next to or behind the LP? What if that's where it measures the best?


Where it measures best, most definitely. Both of my extremely large subs are up front only because I lack space at the back of the room.

If you have more than one, a sub behind the listening position, kicked 180 degrees out of phase, can help deal with troublesome modal peaks and nulls. Better still, a variable phase control can fine tune this further.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Savjac said:


> I have a buddy coming over tomorrow to help me with the subbeast and find the best location based upon where the MLP is at this time. Having it up front close to the left or right wall allows me to at least believe that I can localize some of the sound to that place. I think there is some bouncing of sound off the side wall which seems to become a speaker in and of itself. I will get this right before tomorrow is over.


The eye can mislead us into thinking such a thing, indeed.

The wavelengths we are dealing with here are so long that the sound will bounce off every boundary in the room, adjoining rooms, too, causing boosts and nulls throughout the room. If there is localization, the crossover FR is too high or that part of the room could be excited. Even though my subs are up front, I have a closet door behind me that buzzes and I have to keep it slightly ajar. 

Let us know how your experimentation goes, please.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Well Lou, for me I'm just not a fan of subs as coffee tables or end tables. Many put them there to disguise there nature, and possibly gain an advantage of near field response. IMO, they probably never measure worth a . If they do, great. I placed mine(after trying a couple spots) behind me because I was afraid of destroying them since I have lots of airspace on concrete, and to retain some tactility. As tesseract said, these just happen to be at 180, and the 3rd sub up by the mains is at 0. I've tried every combination of phase and that is the best in my room. Your room will ultimately dictate the response, but if you go behind the LP I'd surely try the sub at 180, and every point in between.


----------



## subherban (Mar 19, 2017)

checked the rule book. it is most assuredly a full blown stigma.


----------

